# Trying to mimic the HL Real Book style in Dorico



## Nor (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi,

I tried this today, Dorico is the best!


----------



## Saxer (Feb 21, 2021)

Looks great! Is is a font you made?


----------



## Nor (Feb 21, 2021)

Thanks Saxer! Yes I made these fonts years ago since 2005. Here's my website for more infos:









Professional Engraver and Handwritten (SMuFL) Music Fonts


Great (SMuFL) music fonts that can be used with Dorico, Sibelius, Finale and Overture 5. The font sets include accompanying fonts and libraries to help transform the overall appearance of the music.




norfonts.ma


----------



## Saxer (Feb 21, 2021)

Yeah, I know your fonts and already use the BopMusicFont in Dorico. Which one did you use up there?


----------



## Nor (Feb 21, 2021)

That's RealScore Fonts for Dorico.


----------



## Nor (Feb 21, 2021)

RealScore Fonts for Dorico ‣ NorFonts


12 fonts for a Professional Handwritten Jazz Scores! Use this coupon SMUFL30 to save 30% off when you purchase RealScore, BopMusic, The Copyist and Rhapsody fonts for DORICO. 🏷 All purchases are FINAL and NON-REFUNDABLE given the numerical nature of our products.




norfonts.ma


----------



## Nor (Feb 22, 2021)

Now with a rotated text... still struggling to enter some missing chords that don't show at all :-/


----------

